# John Force throws another drag race



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been a big fan of drag racing all my life.

Watching the NHRA drags from Las Vegas Sunday, John Force threw another race so that his teammate, Robert Hight, could win. Force threw one in 2009 that was dead on obvious. This time, he was a little more subtle about it, but, having watched A LOT of drags, it was pretty obvious to me how he threw it.

Team racing should be outlawed--one car, one owner, one team. NHRA and NASCAR.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree Ralph, one of the biggest reason I quit NASCAR as well, used to go to the gator nationals every year, no Mas for me


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I quit watching NASCAR. I race to win. I don't like this second chance, third times the charm, competition caution to make racing more 'competitive'.I was fine with the points during certain intervals but to allow the field to bunch up is ridiculous. Got tired of hearing Pit Lane and Victory Road. The racy M Energy girls were a turnoff.

NASCAR stands for Need A Second Chance Around Racetrack. Didn't watch the last couple of years and it's the end of an era with Jr retiring.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I've been a big fan of drag racing all my life.
> 
> Watching the NHRA drags from Las Vegas Sunday, John Force threw another race so that his teammate, Robert Hight, could win. Force threw one in 2009 that was dead on obvious. This time, he was a little more subtle about it, but, having watched A LOT of drags, it was pretty obvious to me how he threw it.
> 
> ...


The days of an Alan kulwicki winning are over.....


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I saw it also, I think I could have had a better reaction time....

And nascar.... next year they are going to give all participants a trophy just line kiddy football....


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'd rather watch bowling. Really.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

shortrow2 said:


> I'd rather watch bowling. Really.


Come on now.....bowling, Really? Shuttlecock is much better.....(I like the guy/gal with the broom  takes a real athlete)

But I will agree that MotorSports are not to be watched on the screen....it doesn't matter the type, live is the only way to get a real appreciation for the sport.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Come on now.....bowling, Really? Shuttlecock is much better.....(I like the guy/gal with the broom  takes a real athlete)
> 
> But I will agree that MotorSports are not to be watched on the screen....it doesn't matter the type, live is the only way to get a real appreciation for the sport.


Mass consumption of alcohol also seems to be a requirement... LOL

OL J R


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd rather watch the grass grow.
Sports of all are a joke.
I think it all started down hill when they started playing soccer they would tell the kids there are no losers ever one is a winner.


----------

